# Knurling tool and how to use it?



## Charley Davidson (Dec 14, 2012)

In the lot of tooling Benny & I bought a while back I got a bunch of knurles and a couple holders, this one in particular baffles me in it's design/use maybe one of you can tell me a bit more about why it is twisted at an angle and the proper use of it, I used it last night and got bad results, the splines were crooked. I did it at a rather high speed also.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 14, 2012)

What comes to mind is a conical knurler (for knurling tapers). But the ones I've usually seen have an angled head & use a conical knurling wheel instead of using a straight knurling wheel with just a slant on the tool like the one you have.


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Look again at your 3rd picture. I think someone had an angled knurling wheel and simply laid it over to use it as a straight knurling wheel. How much slop is in that tool? You might need to make a bushing for the screw, it should run pretty true. http://www.proshoppublishing.com/index.html Go here for an excellent article on knurling. By the way that  is an excellent book and we all should have it, I do.


 My computer is acting up, can't check my own link. Now I can, go to pro shop articles. Knurling.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a cut knurling tool.
http://specialtytooling.eaglerockon...pattern-cut-type-knurling-tool/k1-636-m12r-p?

http://accu-trak.com/holders_cuttype.html

http://accu-trak.com/holders_cuttype/orissetup.html


----------



## Millbo (Apr 4, 2014)

I would say that's a straight knurling tool


----------



## george wilson (Apr 6, 2014)

It is not a cut knurling tool. Cut tools have square,sharp edges for 1 thing.

It is for making straight across knurling. The way you present the tool to the work can be very important. Try applying the knurl tilted sideways a bit. As you look down from the top view,the leading edge should be a bit away from the work so it doesn't dig in. Power feed the knurl sideways slowly. As it moves,the trailing edge will press into the metal and do the knurl. Experiment to get the amount of tilt and the amount of depth right. And,yes,the knurl's axle screw should not be worn out. I keep mine oiled. Don't oil BRASS when knurling. Just oil the axle.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2014)

I would say it's a straight form knurling tool as well. I have no idea why I stated it might be a conical knurler in my previous post, I don't even remember that. :nuts: Someone hacked my 'puter!


----------

